# Huchen- und Seeforellensetzlinge



## quandle (14. November 2010)

abend,

weiß jemand wo man sie kaufen kann ?
hab vor jeweils 10 setzlinge in mein baggersee zu setzen !
werden eher köfis als pellets fressen, oder ?

grüssle


----------



## orgel (14. November 2010)

*AW: Huchen- und Seeforellensetzlinge*

Meinst du den Teich, der nach dem ausbaggern jetzt 1,5 m tief ist? Huchen besetzen? Das die eigentlich in Flüssen in der Äschen- und Forellenregion beheimatet sind ist Dir schon klar, oder? Und als Setzlinge fressen die bestimmt noch keine anderen Fische...


----------



## Sneep (15. November 2010)

*AW: Huchen- und Seeforellensetzlinge*

Hallo,

spar dir das Geld für die Seeforelle.
See und Bachforelle sind lediglich  2 Formen der europäischen Forelle (Salmo trutta) eine Form ist an kalte tiefe Seen angepasst, die sogenannte Seeforelle. 

Wird diese in andern Gewässern ausgesetzt, beispielsweise in einen Fluss, kann sie sich durch aus zur stationären Form, der Bachforelle entwickeln.Das kann dir in deinem Baggersee auch passieren, wenn die Tiere lange genug leben.

Der Besatz ist nur möglich in sehr jungen Baggerseen mit Kleinfischbestand. Sind bereits andere Arten vorhanden macht der Besatz keinen Sinn.

Bei dem Besatzwunsch mit dem Huchen, hoffe ich sehr, dass es sich um einen Schreibfehler handelt.

Ich bin schon einiges gewohnt, aber diese Idee toppt alle anderen abstrusen Besatzwünsche um Längen. Da rate ich ganz dringend sich einmal zu informieren, wie und wo der Huchen den freiwillig so lebt. 

In dem Baggersee gibt es doch sicher auch Karpfen, oder?

sneep


----------



## C.K. (15. November 2010)

*AW: Huchen- und Seeforellensetzlinge*



> Bei dem Besatzwunsch mit dem Huchen, hoffe ich sehr, dass es sich um einen Schreibfehler handelt.
> 
> Ich bin schon einiges gewohnt, aber diese Idee toppt alle anderen abstrusen Besatzwünsche um Längen.



Nichts ist unmöglich! Manchmal kann man nur mit den Kopf schütteln welche Ideen so manch einer entwickelt.

Irgendwann werden wir sicherlich die  Frage nach Dorschbesatz haben,weil einer keine Lust hat an das Meer zu fahren! :q:q:q


----------



## quandle (16. November 2010)

*AW: Huchen- und Seeforellensetzlinge*

naja, irgendwie habt ihr ja recht mit dem huchen. gehört nicht in nen teich bzw. see. 

hab in mein baggersee vor 2 monaten 120 rebos mit 600-700g ausgesetzt. kann momentan alle 1-2 wochen füttern (pellets), es kommen auch immer 20-30 rebos zur fütterung.
habt ihr ne ahnung, wie schnell sie sich auf naturnahrung umstellen ? können sich so kapitale rebos entwickeln ?

grüssle flo


----------



## Bungo (16. November 2010)

*AW: Huchen- und Seeforellensetzlinge*



quandle schrieb:


> naja, irgendwie habt ihr ja recht mit dem huchen. gehört nicht in nen teich bzw. see.
> 
> hab in mein baggersee vor 2 monaten 120 rebos mit 600-700g ausgesetzt. kann momentan alle 1-2 wochen füttern (pellets), es kommen auch immer 20-30 rebos zur fütterung.
> habt ihr ne ahnung, wie schnell sie sich auf naturnahrung umstellen ? können sich so kapitale rebos entwickeln ?
> ...



Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen, dass es sehr schwer ist die Fische umzustellen.
Ein Teil wird es niemals verstehen Beutefische zu fressen, ein anderer Teil schon. Manche werden abmagern, andere sterben, wiederum andere werden abwachsen.
Bei den Fischen wo es über Jahre gut geht wird der Kopf im Verhältniss zum Körper größer und die Körperform die die Fische aus der Mast haben wird sich verändern.

Es kommt jedoch auch darauf an wie verzüchtet die Fische sind, ob es sich um Triploide handelt,...

Außerdem spielt die Menge an Nahrung und Art der Nahrung eine sehr große Rolle.


----------



## Toyo (17. November 2010)

*AW: Huchen- und Seeforellensetzlinge*

Wenn man Huchen irgendwo her bekommt, fänd ich ihn als Besatzfisch sehr interessant...aber vielleicht nicht gerade in einem Baggersee.|abgelehn
Der Huchen lebt ja ausschließlich in der Donau und ich habe bisher nur einen Züchter in Östereich gefunden...leider den Namen vergessen.


----------



## maxxxxl (18. November 2010)

*AW: Huchen- und Seeforellensetzlinge*

Also irgendwie  plan ich das alles hier nicht. zuerst redet er von Seeforen und Huchen, dann wie er seine Regenbogenforellen auf Naturnahrung umstellen kann das sie kapital werden????hmm.

Willst du nur kapitale Fische oder wirklich Huchen???
Weil Huchen kannst du vergessen bei nem Baggersee


----------



## Toyo (18. November 2010)

*AW: Huchen- und Seeforellensetzlinge*

Wenn du kapitale Refos in deinem Teich/Baggersee haben möchtest, ist kräftiges Füttern angesagt.
Hab mir dieses Jahr Lachsforellen großgezogen mit einem Gewicht zwischen 1000 und 1600g. 
Allerdings solltest du nicht vergessen, dass Refos sich in unseren Breiten nicht natürlich vermehren können, d.h. sie erreichen nach zwei/drei Jahren die Geschlechtsreife, können nicht ablaichen und verenden!
Und Forellen in einem Baggersee halte ich eh für fraglich...Sauerstoffgehalt, Temperatur usw....


----------



## feko (18. November 2010)

*AW: Huchen- und Seeforellensetzlinge*

Hallo,is echt wahr das sie nach der Geschlechtsreife sterben?
Laichstau oder wie?
Kommt mir irgendwie fraglich vor,habe schon ne richtig große Bafo in nem Stausee gefangen,die hatte mit sicherheit ihre Jahre auf dem Buckel mit 82 cm.
Und Ablaichmöglichkeiten hatte sie da wohl auch eher nicht.
Also,ich habe schon von Nachzuchten bei Refos gehört---hie und da solls ja wirklich mal passieren.
lg


----------



## Sneep (18. November 2010)

*AW: Huchen- und Seeforellensetzlinge*

Hallo,

Fische bilden in aller Regel den Laich wieder zurück, wenn sie aus irgend einem Grund nicht zum Laichen kamen.

Es gibt in Europa einige Gewässer, wo sich die RB vermehrt. Das sind dann aber keine RB vom Züchter um die Ecke, sondern reinrassige RB aus Nordamerika. 

Es gibt wohl wenige Gewässer in Europa, die alle Anforderungen der RB erfüllen.  
Angeblich ist die Brut sehr empfindlich gegen Schwankungen bei Temperatur und PH. Das ist aber bei uns aufgrund der Stauseen nicht so einfach einen Flussabschnitt zu finden wo alles passt.
In einem stehenden Gewässer gab es meines Wissens noch keine natürliche Reproduktion.

 In einem Baggersee ganz sicher nicht. 

Hier würden sie auch vermutlich gleich von den Huchen gefressen.

sNeep


----------



## Bungo (18. November 2010)

*AW: Huchen- und Seeforellensetzlinge*



feko schrieb:


> Hallo,is echt wahr das sie nach der Geschlechtsreife sterben?


In stehenden Gewässern kommt es bei Forellen oft zu Verpilzung da die Fische Laichgruben zu schlagen versuchen.
Bei gutem Wasser bildet sich das aber fast immer zurück.
Selten kann es auch dazu kommen dass die Fische nicht ablaichen können und den Laich nicht zurückbilden. Hier ist dann Streifen angesagt. Letztes Jahr musste ich leider eine Rebo von ca 3kg entnehmen die sich nicht abstreifen lies und tagelange andauernd auftrieb.




feko schrieb:


> Kommt mir irgendwie fraglich vor,habe schon ne richtig große Bafo in nem Stausee gefangen,die hatte mit sicherheit ihre Jahre auf dem Buckel mit 82 cm.


Da spricht man dann von Seeforelle. Und die haben ein enormes Größenwachstum wenn die Nahrung stimmt, so alt muss der Fisch also gar nicht mal gewesen sein


----------



## feko (18. November 2010)

*AW: Huchen- und Seeforellensetzlinge*

Hallo,ne,war ne bafo...hatte rote Punkte #h
Aber muß mich korrigieren,72 cm waren es,öhem
lg


----------



## feko (18. November 2010)

*AW: Huchen- und Seeforellensetzlinge*

Hallo sneep,wie kommen reinrassige Fische nach Deutschland?
Gibt es impoteure die die noch als Wildfänge einführen?
lg


----------



## Sneep (18. November 2010)

*AW: Huchen- und Seeforellensetzlinge*



Bungo schrieb:


> Da spricht man dann von Seeforelle. Und die haben ein enormes Größenwachstum wenn die Nahrung stimmt, so alt muss der Fisch also gar nicht mal gewesen sein



Hallo,

nicht jede Forelle in einem Stausee ist automatisch eine Seeforelle. Die Forellen nutzen verschiedene Regionen im See und dadurch auch verschiedene Nahrung um sich nicht gegenseitig Konkurrenz zu machen. 

Nur Forellen, die das Verhalten einer einer Seeforelle zeigen, in der Tiefe oder im Freiwasser jagen, weisen auch die entsprechende Färbung auf mit den schwarzen X und ohne rote Punkte. 


Die Forelle, die am Ufer in relativ flachem Wasser ihr Revier ausbildet ist auch im Stausee immer noch eine Bachforelle und sie sieht auch so aus. Dabei sind die Übergänge fließend und eine Festlegung auf eine Form muss nicht für immer sein.

sneep


----------

